# DirectX12



## MasterofDead (8. August 2011)

Hallo,

möcht mal fragen ob ihr schon was gehört habt von DirectX 12 ?? Mein Kummpel hatte letztens gemeint das das bald raus kommt, aber er erzählt halt ziemlich viel wenn er 3 Bier weg hat. 
Is da was dran oder scheint da noch nix in Planung zu sein ?? Wenn doch gibts da irgendwelche herrausragenden Neuerungen, grafisch??


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. August 2011)

MasterofDead schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möcht mal fragen ob ihr schon was gehört habt von DirectX 12 ?? Mein Kummpel hatte letztens gemeint das das bald raus kommt, aber er erzählt halt ziemlich viel wenn er 3 Bier weg hat.
> Is da was dran oder scheint da noch nix in Planung zu sein ?? Wenn doch gibts da irgendwelche herrausragenden Neuerungen, grafisch??



Es wird vorerst kein DX12 geben da nicht mal die Hälfte aller Spiele DX11 unterstützt!
Frühestens im Jahr 2013 oder so!


----------



## MasterofDead (8. August 2011)

Ok da weiß ich bescheid,

Danke


----------



## EnergyCross (8. August 2011)

MasterofDead schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mein Kummpel hatte letztens gemeint das das bald raus kommt, aber er erzählt halt ziemlich viel wenn er 3 Bier weg hat.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AMD (8. August 2011)

Ich meine auf der PCGH Seite wurde letztens was von DX11.1 Berichtet aber in welchem Zusammenhang kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen...
War glaube ich was mit der einer neuen Intel IGP und das soll das irgenwie im Zusammenhang mit Windows 8 unterstützen...

Sollte dem so sein, kommt Win8 mit DX 11.1 => Erstmal nix vonwegen DX12.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2011)

Wenn ich es richtig auf dem Schirm habe wird es wohl in Verbindung mit Windows 8 erscheinen. Das wird demnach wohl ein Jahr dauern


----------



## Superwip (9. August 2011)

Ich denke nicht, dass es schon mit Windows 8 kommt, wenn es so wäre wäre es längst angekündigt worden (DX11 wurde etwa über ein Jahr vor dem Erscheinen der ersten GraKas angekündigt)

Was den Termin betrifft vermute ich 2013 oder 2014, wobei das natürlich eine recht grobe Schätzung ist

Was die Features betrifft so vermute ich, dass die Bestrebungen zur Vereinheitlichung der GPGPU Programmierung fortgesetzt bzw. die Möglichkeiten hier erweitert werden, desweiteren vermute ich GPU-Raytracing Features, das wäre etwas, mit dem die Optik nochmal einen ordentlichen Sprung nach vorne machen könnte



> da nicht mal die Hälfte aller Spiele DX11 unterstützt


 
Das hat MS auch nicht davon abgehalten DX11 zu veröffentlichen



> und außerdem welche grakas sollen das machen?


 
Neue- wie bei jeder DX Version



> Sollte dem so sein, kommt Win8 mit DX 11.1 => Erstmal nix vonwegen DX12


 
Das muss nichts heißen; es wurden sogar _nach_ dem DX10 Start noch neue DX9 Versionen veröffentlicht...


----------



## AMD (9. August 2011)

Naja übertreib mal nicht...
Updates von DX9c sind keine "richtig" neue Versionen wie DX11.1 oder eben DX12.
Denke aber mal es wird nur ein update geben zu DX11.1 und vllt. kommts erst mit Win9 - also DX12.
Mit DX11 ist man doch aktuell sehr gut aufgestellt und mit 11.1 kann man sicher einige neue Sachen einbringen und verbessern. DX10.1 hatte auch schöne Dinge drin aber wurde ja dank nvidia nicht genutzt.


----------



## GTA 3 (9. August 2011)

Spätestens ab Windows 8 wird es dann auch ein Direct X 12 geben. Das war bisher immer so!


----------



## fadade (9. August 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Spätestens ab Windows 8 wird es dann auch ein Direct X 12 geben. Das war bisher immer so!



Klappe zu und fertig 

Jo, also ich denke mal dass DX12 auch nach Microsofts belieben kommt ... Mit dem Start von Win7 war ja auch grad mal AMD fertig mit der DX11er Reihe HD5000


----------



## FromDusk (12. August 2011)

Na ja denke mal an DirectX12 is noch lange nicht zu denken


----------



## Superwip (13. August 2011)

> Naja übertreib mal nicht...
> Updates von DX9c sind keine "richtig" neue Versionen wie DX11.1 oder eben DX12.
> Denke aber mal es wird nur ein update geben zu DX11.1 und vllt. kommts erst mit Win9 - also DX12.
> Mit DX11 ist man doch aktuell sehr gut aufgestellt und mit 11.1 kann man sicher einige neue Sachen einbringen und verbessern. DX10.1 hatte auch schöne Dinge drin aber wurde ja dank nvidia nicht genutzt.


 
DX 9.0c war/ist nicht die letzte DX9 Version sondern DX9.2.9- erschienen im Juni 2010

Die ersten DX10 Karten sind bereits im November 2006 erschienen, Windows Vista erschien Anfang 2007

-> Das eine neue DX Version erscheint muss nicht heißen, dass die alten nicht weiterentwickelt werden...

...und das irgendwelche IGPs irgendeinen DX Standard unterstützen sollen (im Bezug auf die Gerüchte über Intel IGPs mit DX 11.1) heißt noch lange nicht, dass es zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht schon was besseres gibt, IGPs waren hier noch nie Vorreiter (zumal es nur ein mäßig glaubwürdiges Gerücht ist)



> Spätestens ab Windows 8 wird es dann auch ein Direct X 12 geben. Das war bisher immer so!


 
Nein, eigentlich nicht...

Wenn Windows 8 (von Anfang an) DX12 bekommen würde wäre das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bereits angekündigt worden

Windows Vista war auch das soweit ich weiß einzige Windows, dass relativ Zeitgleich mit seinem eigenen Start eine neue DX Version mitbekommen hat, auch bei Win7 war das ja nicht der Fall (auch wenn Win7 in einem ähnlichen Zeitraum erschienen ist war die Situation dennoch eine ganz andere und das hatte wenig miteinander zu tun)


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2011)

Und aus welchem Grund sollten die DX12 raus bringen wenn es nicht mehl die Hälfte aller Spiele unterstützt 
Bringt dene ja dann echt viel auch weil keine Karte vorerst das unterstützen wird!!!


----------



## Moz45 (13. August 2011)

Du meinst DirectX11, das dort nicht einmal die hälfte aller spiele das unterstützt


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. August 2011)

Ich vermute mal, dass DX12 mit der nächsten XBox kommt und Teile der XBox Features übernehmen wird (oder die XBox wird ein Zwischending aus DX11/12)


----------



## Superwip (13. August 2011)

Das denke ich nicht...

1) Ich würde nicht fest damit rechnen, dass überhaupt eine neue Xbox kommt, wenn wird es sicher noch einige Zeit dauern

2) Die Xbox setzte auf DirectX 8, dass es zum Zeitpunkt ihres Erscheinens bereits ein Jahr gab, ein Jahr nach ihrem Erscheinen wurde es durch DX9 abgelöst; die Xbox 360 setzte auf DX9, dass es zu ihrem Erscheinungszeitpunkt schon drei Jahre gab, ein Jahr später kam DX10

-> Die Veröffentlichung neuer DX Versionen hat nichts mit den Konsolen zu tun


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (13. August 2011)

1/8 aller Spiele die nach 2008 rausgekommen sind Unterstützten DX11 , was will man da mit DX 12 ? Fertig mit der Frage


----------



## AMD (13. August 2011)

@Superwip: Warum sollte keine neue XBox kommen? Ist doch quatsch


----------



## Gast1111 (14. August 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Naja übertreib mal nicht...
> Updates von DX9c sind keine "richtig" neue Versionen wie DX11.1 oder eben DX12.
> Denke aber mal es wird nur ein update geben zu DX11.1 und vllt. kommts erst mit Win9 - also DX12.
> Mit DX11 ist man doch aktuell sehr gut aufgestellt und mit 11.1 kann man sicher einige neue Sachen einbringen und verbessern. DX10.1 hatte auch schöne Dinge drin aber wurde ja dank nvidia nicht genutzt.


 Soweit ich weiß setzt DX 9.oC auf Shader Modell 3 und Dircet X 9 auf Shader Modell 2, von daher wars wohl nen größerer Sprung


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

DX9c war die letzte DX9 Version, danach kamen nur noch Software Updates, aber keine Hardware Upgrade mehr.


----------

